# Complain



## eno2

Hi,
I think there are 2 verbs possible for complain, for instance in this context: <She always complains about the hard job she has to do for such low wages >
διαμαρτύρομαι
παραπονιέμαι

A search in WR  gives:
παραπονιέμαι complain  grumble  whine
διαμαρτύρομαι protest

That's a big difference.

Pons gives 'beschweren' (German) for  διαμαρτύρομαι, so that means 'to complain'. With the example: <Το μόνο που κάνει ο Μάρτι είναι να διαμαρτύρεται.>

The result of the WR definition is that I'm uncertain about  διαμαρτύρομαι


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> A search in WR  gives:
> παραπονιέμαι complain  grumble  whine
> διαμαρτύρομαι protest


Yes, this is how I know them.

παραπονιέμαι is to say that you are annoyed, unsatisfied with something.
διαμαρτύρομαι is to express disagreement or opposition to something.

Since you've referred to German, διαμαρτύρομαι is also protestieren. Cf. Διαμαρτυρόμενοι or Προτεστάντες means Protestants.


----------



## dmtrs

Hi eno2,
In English:
A1. She complains about her hard work. (complains=whines, grumbles)
But also:
A2. She complained to the authorities. - She made/filed a complaint. (more official, where complain(t) is close to protest)

B1. Thousands protested against climate change.
But also:
B2.The babies protested until they were held by their parents.

It's the same thing in Greek; although _διαμαρτύρομαι _is usually used similarly to _protest _in B1 and _παραπονιέμαι _like _complain _in A1, they are both very often used as _protest_ and _complain_ in B2 and A2 respectively, resulting to the two words being almost exact synonyms in some uses.

(Posting the same time as Perseas.)


----------



## Perseas

dmtrs is right. I basically have referred to their 'default' meanings, but in some cases  as in A2 these terms overlap each other


----------



## eno2

On the one hand I'm glad there's some overlap because I like very much διαμαρτύρομαι  for its root word μαρτύρ which is not so much a protester as a passive suffering victim that has all reasons to 'sound as a martyr'=complain as in <<She always complains about the hard job she has to do for such low wages >

On the other hand, I'm not sure now if I could use it in that sentence. She surely behaves like a martyr, but I would have to play it safe and use παραπονιέμαι because of the default meanings.




Perseas said:


> . Cf. Διαμαρτυρόμενοι or Προτεστάντες means Protestants.


 Ah. So that's a very clear use of 'protest' indeed. 



> Since you've referred to German, διαμαρτύρομαι is also protestieren



Yes, I've got that now. But of course this διαμαρτύρομαι =beschweren= complain equates it to παραπονιέμαι


----------



## Helleno File

Of course you can just say  κάνω παράπονο/α.


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> On the one hand I'm glad there's some overlap because I like very much διαμαρτύρομαι  for its root word μαρτύρ which is not so much a protester as a passive suffering victim that has all reasons to 'sound as a martyr'=complain as in <<She always complains about the hard job she has to do for such low wages >
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not sure now if I could use it in that sentence. She surely behaves like a martyr, but I would have to play it safe and use παραπονιέμαι because of the default meanings.


I'd also prefer "παραπονιέται" in this sentence. It makes her look more like a 'victim' than using "διαμαρτύρεται".

About the etymology of "διαμαρτύρομαι": Its initial meaning in Ancient Greek was "to call gods and men to witness", "protest solemnly". The person  who witnesses is called "μάρτυς" or,  in Aeolian Greek, "μάρτυρ". The meaning of "martyr" (in English "the person who suffers") is newer.



Helleno File said:


> Of course you can just say  κάνω παράπονο/α.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## eno2

Helleno File said:


> Of course you can just say  κάνω παράπονο/α.



Yes, that I knew, that wasn't my difficulty
(A big word  in lyrics, parápono)


----------

